# CCM Massey Silver Ribbon cushion Frame



## David Brown (Feb 12, 2019)

My CCM Massey Cushion frame  about 1908 or so. Also has CCM made Hussey bar stem. And  an original bracket on the rear cushion lower part for mounting a rear rack. I have never seen this bracket on an other cushion frame bike. Bike has original wood Dunlop style rims that take a modern 622 size or 700x38c tire.  Has a CCM Hercules Armless coaster brake.  i think the Hercules hub is a Musselman  pattern coaster brake .




Have put a lot of miles on this bike in the 25 years I have had it.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice bike Dave.
CCM didn't have skip tooth chainrings in 1908?
Is the stem stamped CCM?
Would love to see more pics of the badge, stem, down tube decals and that rear attachment.
Max


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2019)

Cool bike!


----------



## David Brown (Feb 12, 2019)

Picture of the mount for  rear rack. Max I am really not sure what year the bike is . might be early teens. Still has the early Massey crank. The stem is stamped CCM but very hard to read or get a good picture of it. Head badge is 304 number.  The decals are ones I reproduced out of a 1901   TW Boyd &sons Montreal  catalog some time ago.  The decal on the seat down tube is a Water slide Decal I got in New Zealand from a bike shop there looked to fit the bike so put it on. Bike is kind of buried for the winter so can't get any other picture now. I had taken the rack mount off the bike a while ago.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 12, 2019)

David Brown said:


> Picture of the mount for  rear rack. Max I am really not sure what year the bike is . might be early teens. Still has the early Massey crank. The stem is stamped CCM but very hard to read or get a good picture of it. Head badge is 304 number.  The decals are ones I reproduced out of a 1901   TW Boyd &sons Montreal  catalog some time ago.  The decal on the seat down tube is a Water slide Decal I got in New Zealand from a bike shop there looked to fit the bike so put it on. Bike is kind of buried for the winter so can't get any other picture now. I had taken the rack mount off the bike a while ago.
> View attachment 948009



cool thanks


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 12, 2019)

That looks like a lot of fun to ride. Great bike!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Feb 15, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> View attachment 949197
> 
> View attachment 949198
> 
> ...




Yours is a "New Hercules" hub.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 15, 2019)

The first Hercules hubs the brakes are usually poor and most of the hubs I have found have cracks at the bearing points. The New Hercules, the brake works better in my book and have a little more meat in the bearing area. Both are armless. Later Hercules hubs did have a brake arm on them up to I think 1927.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 15, 2019)

David Brown said:


> The first Hercules hubs the brakes are usually poor and most of the hubs I have found have cracks at the bearing points. The New Hercules, the brake works better in my book and have a little more meat in the bearing area. Both are armless. Later Hercules hubs did have a brake arm on them up to I think 1927.




I believe up to 1937, when model '37 came out


----------

